# loose mini-t



## hermanp (Apr 25, 2003)

Is there a way to tighten up the frny end on my mini-t? I haven't replaced any thing for awhile,it was very loose from the start.do the alloy aftermarket parts remedy this?we are running on asphalt w/foams and brushless and it is very erratic.Is there any where to get servo savers that will fit hitec micro servos other than the 55,Thanks!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Losi makes a servor saver for the HS-55 for the Mini-T. You need to remember its a $99.00 toy. Put a ruber band on each end or the steering arm where the turn buckle attach to each other, or I put it to the frame. Its a TOY not a $ 600.00 Touring car. iIt is what it is have fun and stop worring :thumbsup:


----------



## hermanp (Apr 25, 2003)

I have the 55 in the car,I was sold a bb micro servo and was curious if someone that makes a1/18th vehicle has a servo saver that would work with it.I beleive its a hs65. The classes are mini-t mod,no restrictions other than scale in this class,very fast and a lot of fun.


----------



## TeamTEOR (Oct 6, 2008)

How long do the tires last on the asphalt? Which tires are they?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

Put foams on and dont worry about it. They will last longer than you are willing to play with it


----------

